# Have a look at this boy for me please



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I have two mice like this, both boys. Their mother was a Himi, father was a broken black tan.

For weeks and weeks they stayed champagne. A few people on here thought they may have been siamese.

Now today when i went to feed them, he has a dark nose, his tail is darker, he still has his champers body colour but he has a silver/white hood and tummy!

Erm....suggestions!!

(sorry for large pic, but wanted to show him up properly) xxx (he's such a cutie!) xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like he's molting into himilayan or Siamese! o:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

hmmm there points look ticked... wwas the himi parents points light too?

Without thinking about parentage i would have automatically said pale agouti siam... but siam is not possible, because it would require two himi genes. Unless the black tan parent was hiding himi of course.
So maybe some sort of ticked or choc dark himi.

Do you know a bit of the ansestry of the parents?

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

The Father was from a long line of Broken Black tans, and the mother i don't know much about (apart from the fact that she was a horrible mouse!!) heres a pic of her:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, she looks like an agouti pointed to me... makes the points weak.

That would explain wear this boy got his ticked points from then. He's probably the same as his mum, only darker.

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Okies, thanks.
...ooh and if you feel like going awwww at a couple pics, i just put some up on current litters  xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I feel like going aww at some pics!!
I had a moult line that was super clear on a chocolate self once, it's amazing  That one's molt line though looks like my Bosc in shed xD


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicee markings, loveley!!


----------

